# Safe falling distance?!



## lukeklos

I have a pair of leucs in a 20 gallon vert. It has 2 sides that are cork bark/gs, and is planted with broms,ferns, and some other little plants. 
But, for some reason they elect to climb the front glass, all the way to the top. They then slide down half way and then fall to the bottom. I wasn't too worried at first because the bottom of the tank has plenty of soft moss and leaf litter, to cushion their fall. But it has become.more frequent. 

My question is; how high can they fall, before I should be worried about injuries?


----------



## VenomR00

You would be suprised that they can fall a good distance before getting hurt. My Azureus would jump from one side of the tank to the other without getting hurt. This was in a 65g tank.


----------



## grantska

I would expect a jump/fall from a couple feet would be ok. As anyone had frogs get injured from falls in the tank or from jumping out of an open tank?


----------



## tachikoma

I literally just had my red galat jump from an open tank (pruning plants) 4 ft off the hard wood floor, straight into a belly flop! Put her back in the tank and literally 30 seconds later same thing again same frog. That was last week and she seems to be completely un-phased by it. Now this isn't something I ever want to happen again but they do seem to be a bit more sturdy than we tend to give them credit for.


----------



## WendySHall

Recently I was standing on a chair messing around in my Patricia's tank when one of the frogs (~6 months or so) jumped up my sleeve...and continued to jump up my sleeve...until he reached my back around my armpit area! I had no one around to help me and tried to reach him to get him out, but...he ended up falling out of my shirt onto the floor! (eek!) I imagine it was a good 5-6 feet! He was (thankfully) totally fine though and still gave me a run for my money when it came to catching him.


----------



## jacobi

Ed posted this link in another thread... Interesting reading. 



Ed said:


> This is an unusual method for them to damage themselves since thier body mass to surface ratio is typically not sufficient to allow them to hurt themselves (and they are known to exit trees by jumping and falling to the ground). For a classic physics discussion on this see on being the right size http://www.physlink.com/education/essay_haldane.cfm
> 
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


----------



## grantska

WendySHall said:


> Recently I was standing on a chair messing around in my Patricia's tank when one of the frogs (~6 months or so) jumped up my sleeve...and continued to jump up my sleeve...until he reached my back around my armpit area!


hahahah, frog in the armpit! Pretty hilarious scene, at least the way it played out it my head... 

I guess its pretty common for pumilio to jump from the forest canopy http://www.treeclimbercoalition.org/pdfs/RACHEL.pdf. Plants and leaf litter would be a much softer landing than a hard man made surface. I feel like I saw a Discovery channel or BBC program that showed frogs jumping from the canopy.


----------



## WendySHall

He actually WAS in my armpit for a few seconds! It was a feeling unlike no other! Lol! Probably more unpleasant for him though...if I'm not going to be messing with the frogs long, I always wait to take my morning shower after I'm done!


----------



## hypostatic

Hmmm yeah, I know the Lötters book mentioned that they found tinc eggs or tads in a tree trunk 20m up. I've seen my azureus climb up, but I've not seen them climb down, only fall down haha


----------

